# What does "quickening" feel like? light tapping, fluttering? etc



## Mocha_Baby XD

Hi:flower:

Just wondering what does quickening feel like? and when did you feel it in your first pregnancy, what was your placenta position (anterior, posterior etc)

I was 14 weeks on the day last week and i felt this "light tapping" from the inside of my belly:shrug: i know it wasn't a muscle twitch or gas because i know what they feel like and this was something i have never felt before. 

This is my first and I'm pretty in tune with my body, baby is measuring a week ahead. What confuses me is that i have an anterior placenta and i thought it meant you wouldn't be able to feel anything until at least 20 weeks or so:shrug:

I'm a size 8-10 Australian and 170cm tall but i think i have a short torso? Thanks in advance ladies:thumbup: xoxo


----------



## sequeena

Sorry hun, I don't think I've ever felt quickening, I only feel kicks xx


----------



## Frigg

Silly, "quickening" is a fancy term for baby kicks.  And yeah, it does feel like tapping. A lot of people say it feels like butterflies, but I never understood that. I thought it felt more like gas, but lower down, under my stomach.


----------



## sequeena

Frigg said:


> Silly, "quickening" is a fancy term for baby kicks.  And yeah, it does feel like tapping. A lot of people say it feels like butterflies, but I never understood that. I thought it felt more like gas, but lower down, under my stomach.

:rofl: so I HAVE felt quickening!


----------



## whit.

Hey sweetie. I started feeling "flutters" around 15 weeks. So, I'm sure that's what you're feeling! Baby is probably doing somersaults in there. ;) My placenta is anterior, so I was told I wouldn't feel "regular" kicks and punches around 20 weeks like 'normal' women do. I feel her kick and punch and elbow me and drop kick me all of the time though. :haha:


----------



## louisianagirl

Mocha_Baby XD said:


> Hi:flower:
> 
> Just wondering what does quickening feel like? and when did you feel it in your first pregnancy, what was your placenta position (anterior, posterior etc)
> 
> I was 14 weeks on the day last week and i felt this "light tapping" from the inside of my belly:shrug: i know it wasn't a muscle twitch or gas because i know what they feel like and this was something i have never felt before.
> 
> This is my first and I'm pretty in tune with my body, baby is measuring a week ahead. What confuses me is that i have an anterior placenta and i thought it meant you wouldn't be able to feel anything until at least 20 weeks or so:shrug:
> 
> I'm a size 8-10 Australian and 170cm tall but i think i have a short torso? Thanks in advance ladies:thumbup: xoxo

I felt what I think was quickening last week...it was about 14 weeks 5 days. I was sitting really still in a meeting at work and felt 3 little pops or taps. I had to look up what the first movements felt like and what I felt was a lot like what I read. I described what I felt to my husband as pops and not butterflies but eyelashes grazing my insides....haven't felt anything since though.


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

louisianagirl said:


> Mocha_Baby XD said:
> 
> 
> Hi:flower:
> 
> Just wondering what does quickening feel like? and when did you feel it in your first pregnancy, what was your placenta position (anterior, posterior etc)
> 
> I was 14 weeks on the day last week and i felt this "light tapping" from the inside of my belly:shrug: i know it wasn't a muscle twitch or gas because i know what they feel like and this was something i have never felt before.
> 
> This is my first and I'm pretty in tune with my body, baby is measuring a week ahead. What confuses me is that i have an anterior placenta and i thought it meant you wouldn't be able to feel anything until at least 20 weeks or so:shrug:
> 
> I'm a size 8-10 Australian and 170cm tall but i think i have a short torso? Thanks in advance ladies:thumbup: xoxo
> 
> I felt what I think was quickening last week...it was about 14 weeks 5 days. I was sitting really still in a meeting at work and felt 3 little pops or taps. I had to look up what the first movements felt like and what I felt was a lot like what I read. I described what I felt to my husband as pops and not butterflies but eyelashes grazing my insides....haven't felt anything since though.Click to expand...

That's exactly what i felt 3 little light taps from the inside lol was so hard trying to explain it to my OH so i lightly tapped him on the arm:haha:


----------



## we can't wait

The first feeling of movements felt like I had guppies swimming around in my tummy-- like flutters. The first little kicks felt like big bubbles popping. & now she just goes crazy kicking & nudging me. :haha:

good luck :flow:


----------



## RaspberryK

I've not had the flutters or popping, I have had a feeling like a ball rolling around in there from 16 weeks. I may have had flutters earlier and not noticed. 
x


----------



## Ew68j5

I felt it at 17 weeks, not sure where my placenta is. Its getting stronger. 

I saw another lady on here a few weeks ago describe it perfectly - its like if you tap your tongue off the inside of your cheek. Just a very gentle nudge....baby letting you know that they are there! 

Can't wait till it turns to proper kicks....


----------



## RussianDoll

I just felt 3 taps on the right hand side of my uterus. It didn't feel like gas or a cramp or anything! I'm 14 weeks... could it be the baby?


----------

